# rookie. looking to expand into bowhunting



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

so basically i am looking to get into bow hunting... i would like to ask some questions to anyone who can answer them. first. i need to buy a bow i was thinking about apa or matheews idk why i feel like they are the only ones i know well hoyt? im not sure i made a deal with my dad that if i can find the bow i want, he will Lend! me half until i can pay him back. Also. idk anything about sizing and and ..draw weight? ft per sec? this stuff is like french to me i dont really understand. i am really asking for any suggestions on bows i want to buy it once if you get that. i will be hunting with this bow that is the reason for me getting it. deer. maybe bear. so basically if you could buy any bow for hunting what would it be and how much is that? idk how this works matheews creed? apa snake venom?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Spread your arms out (relaxed) and have someone measure you from finger tip to finger tip, then divide that number by 2.5. That should get you in the ballpark on your draw length. And as for weight you are prob best to start off with something in the 50-60 lbs range. As far a your choices of bows, Mathews and APA are both excellent. I personally would recommend the APA Viper V7 over the Mathews simply for ease of draw length adjustment. And the handle and fang riser are functionally awesome!! Hit me up on here with any questions you may have, I'm not an "expert" but I've been around for a while and am always happy to help a newbie into archery!! Welcome to a new way of life


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds good....the only thing that I will add.....is go to a pro shop!!!!!!

Where are you from? Going to a pro shop to get properly fitted is BEYOND important. I would try all sorts of bows out and see what feel good in your hand. I'm a big HOYT fan......but if it does not feel right in your hand....it's not the right bow for you. At a pro shop, they will have several different bows for you to try and you can feel what is best for you.

There are lots of great shops around the province that will serve you better than going to a big box store. Not saying big box stores can't work.....but for a first timer who needs to learn and get set up, pro shop is the way to go.

Good luck, and like Suphan said, keep the questions coming.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ditto on JD`s advice ..and a pro shop will fine tune your set up for your exact dh length and each bow is different and model for feel and length.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

If your just getting into bow hunting look at getting a good starter bow. Just a suggestion. I've still got my first hunting bow, a browning rage. Didn't bust the bank and would take down a squirel to a moose. Good luck.


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

2nd on Ravenhunter. I started 12 years ago with a cheap Reflex Bighorn. It allowed me to get my feet wet without breaking the bank. When I started, I was surprised with the cost of getting in the game. Once in, it isn't so bad. Also, don't be afraid to go a bit lighter. It will help you develop proper form.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

i was at saugeen and shafts in peterborough what is a pro shop bps ? but i was showen the the mission ballistic. it was 699.99 with rest sight and quiver? or the matthews z7 $910 helium 975$ and creed$ but they where all bare. im leaning towards the mission, the guy said it was a really good bow. and i like the price, does anyone have any opinions on this bow? i did not get a chance to shoot it iv never really shot bows would i really understand the difference if i shot them? another question i was wondering is... i am from the durham region in ontario i live in pickering i was wondering if anyone knows of any places or bow shops to go to in this area i have been meaning to get to gangon sports. but idk how i feel about going to places liek bass pro and sail. i have not really had very good experiances in places like that.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Saugeen Shafts is a pro shops and is one of the best places for you to get outfitted. 

Mission is a great bow. 

You will notice a difference in bows. Maybe not as much as someone with experience, but you will note the feel in the hand, how it feels to draw them, and how they feel when the shot goes off.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

oshawa has... www.gagnonsports.com... good selection and staff.
good luck


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

hoyt charger or mission ballistic ?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hoyt Charger is a great bow for the price.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Sent you a Pm


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DO NOT GO TO SAIL OR BASS PRO to get fitted for a Compound bow..Go to a pro shop,somewhere where they know what they are doing and talikng about...And good luck with picking the right setup for yourself...Grizz


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

so im looking at either matheews z7 or apa mamba. or something likes a balistic or charger. that is what i have narrowed it down to.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

All great choices.Buy the bow you want..It is the only way to go..Grizz


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Nobody's mentioned it yet so I'll let you know that hunting with a bow is truly a patient person's occupation. It takes time and lots of patience to get successful with a bow... Part of developing the skills to bow hunt involves exercising one's humility by way of ample doses of Murphy's law. Or so it seems... Having said that, go to a quality archery shop and get properly fit for a bow. A 50-60 pound bow is ample for deer size game and turkeys too. Get some lessons too, as this will get you where you want to be sooner then trying to figure it out by yourself. It's not necessary to go top of the line and there is a good chance you can start with a good quality bow at a reasonable price.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

It has been mentioned and I'll mention it again just to put the emphasis that the topic deserves make sure YOU shoot these bows. From everything that I have seen the Mission is a great bow. Also don't under estimate the value of the ready to hunt bows, when Bowtech built the Tomcat they set a new mark for ready to hunt bows which really hasn't diminished. I've literately shot many different brands of bows (just ask suphan) trying to find the right fit for me so don't fall for the name brand game, but make sure you have support for the bow in the areas you intend to shoot.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

alright fellas, the damage has been done. i just picked up a 2012 hoyt vector 32. for 700. with wisker biscuit, stabilizer, true glow sight. quiver and four carbon express arrows. it was used but is in very good condition. i went in to my local bow shop to shoot the mission and a try to compare it to a charger. but they didnt have a charger in stock they had this hoyt vector on consignment.. after shooting the mission and this hoyt the hoyt felt really nice with a even nicer price. im very pleased. looking forward to getting it all set up for me to shoot. thanks to everyone and there advice.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great Bow. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your great new bow. Now would be time to join a club nearby. Maybe shoot indoors and then when the weather warms up 3D outside is a great way to improve your hunting skills and range guessimation (I made a new word) The club members would be too glad to help you make sure you are doing everything right. It is easier to learn the right way from the start rather then correct it afterwards. Good luck and good shooting.


----------

